# Autotrail Mohican Water tank



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Unfortunately left about half of the water in the tank after a Scottish visit 2 months ago, drained and replaced this week before new trip but noticed the smell of water even after boiling was very chemical like and affected the taste of what ever was cooked in it and the shower water was quite odourous. 

I have bought some Milton baby sterilising fluid but noticed it is not recommended for contact with metal objects.

would anybody know if this Milton product will be ok or any suggestions for cleaning up the water tank suitable for general use without the possible bactierial problem.
Cheers

Terry


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, hubby says you can get" fresh tank cleaner " from caravan places,its what he uses, but you can use Milton.
Margaret


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

The tank on the Mohican is made of plastic, I know this because mine collapsed and needed inner supports.

All the pipes are plastic so no problem there. The only metal parts are the taps. we always used Milton in our caravan and that had metal taps and we never had a problem so I think you will be fine.

Nice to see someone else with a Mohican.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

http://zappysblog.com/motorhome-articles/cleaning-water-tanks-in-motorhomes-how-often/

Try these tablets. We have used them for 2 years and are very effective, safe and no smell.

Works for us and not expensive.

Rgds


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks very much guys
Enough options to hopefully solve the problem 
Cheers
Terry


----------

